
Ask HN: Why are there still so many 2-letter domain names available? - NTroy
Why are there still so many two letter domain names available? Well, technically domain names that are four letters in total (two letter TLD and two letter SLD). But still, why are there so many?<p>- There is only a very short supply of them, and relatively speaking (26<i>26</i>x, where x = number of TLDs), the total number is easily within the lower ten thousands.
- They&#x27;re super easy to remember, and quick to type for customers&#x2F;visitors.
- As someone who&#x27;s worked in I.T., if given the choice for an &quot;internal&quot; domain, I&#x27;d choose (and have chosen) a two-letter domain all day long. It&#x27;s way less typing and makes configuration of devices much easier... so why haven&#x27;t others thought the same way...
- Since there are so few, and they are special by nature, why aren&#x27;t &quot;domain sharks&quot; scooping them all up and trying to resell them for a profit?
- Most of them cost the exact same amount as a standard domain name<p>So yeah, I&#x27;m just curious as to why they&#x27;re apparently not nearly as appealing as longer domain names. I understand that it&#x27;s hard to put a business&#x2F;organization name into 4 letters, but still, I&#x27;d think that there are at least a few thousand geeks out there like myself who&#x27;d want to have one or two.
======
Someone
“I'd think that there are at least a few thousand geeks out there like myself
who'd want to have one or two.”

So, do you have one or two? If not, why not?

Looking at [https://catechgory.com/](https://catechgory.com/), my guess would
be because they’re in obscure top level domains.

What good does it do to own, for example, “ae.je”, if many users will go to
“ae.com” when they try to visit your web site?

~~~
NTroy
Yup, I do own a few! :)

That's very true that they're mostly obscure domains, but that doesn't make
them any harder to buy. Most domain registrars will show you all or most
possible TLDs that are available for your domain.

You are right though, it is something that would be harder for users to
remember than a traditional TLD, but then again, it's only four letters... so
I don't know. But still, I use mine for configuring servers or whatever other
little thing I need (making incredibly short hostnames, email addresses, URLs,
etc.), so I figured many others would do the same... but I guess not.

------
maps7
Any examples?

~~~
NTroy
I'm not sure exactly what you mean. If you're looking for a production
example, then here's one:

Priveasy.org is an open source group that uses P5.vc (the shorter domain's
letters sounded-out sound kind of like "Priveasy") to configure its servers,
as well as to provide nice, compact links to its users, when accesses account
resources.

If you're looking for examples of all short domain names, then I recommend
checking-out this link, as provided by Someone:
[https://catechgory.com/](https://catechgory.com/)

